# Where is NFL games and Talk radio on Dishnetwork sirus???



## churdie (May 4, 2003)

Why are these channels left off?? is it a money thing charlie???


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Because Dish only has the rights by contract to transmit the Sirius music channels. Got nothing to do with money, has everything to do with Sirius wanting you to subscribe to get the full service.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

We received 61 music channels at no additional cost to us. It would have been nice to get even more for no additional cost but we did not.


----------



## RoadRunner (Jun 17, 2004)

It also has to do with the rights Sirius has to the material. Sirius cannot provide those things to Dish (or to their own subscribers via the internet) anyway except through the SDARS services. Sirius does not own the rights to sell the NFL broadcasts to anyone but it's own customers.


----------



## churdie (May 4, 2003)

wonder if sirus gives discount to dish sub, sure would benifit dish, just think Charlie could say you can listen to all NFL games via dish, and its FREE unlike Directv.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

Just activate directly with Sirius, the price is almost the exact same and you get all the channels. It is 12.95 a month with a 5 dollar fee if you activate online, and a 15 dollar fee if you activate with a Sirius CSR


----------

